

13 Negative effects of secrets - bsgroves
http://bobgroves.com/13-negative-effects-of-living-with-secrets/

======
Mz
I am a big believer in the truth shall set you free. But this is about "dirty
secrets". Not all secrets are like that. If you have any kind of privacy, you
have "secrets". And it isn't necessarily a bad thing.

The "secret sauce" of a company can be the key to its wealth and success.
Secrets are not inherently evil per se.

~~~
bsgroves
def agree 100%. thx for reading & replying. there are some things that are
private that are not bad at all...

------
bsgroves
great article about the way secrets harm us

~~~
bsgroves
thx for reading...

